# Looking for a first all in one type of survival knife



## gtpforever (May 1, 2014)

Hey everyone! My son is interested in getting a "Rambo" type of survival knife that has all of the stuff stored in the handle. I have looked and looked and I am finding a bunch of them but I am unsure what ones are good and what ones are not. It doesn't need to be the highest quality but I also don't want him trying to use the knife for something when we go camping that ends up breaking the blade off. I have read allot about this happening with some knives but I don't know which ones it tends to happen to.
I thought a place like this would help me get him in the right direction. He has brought up a knife that has a slingshot built into the case and has a BUNCH of supplies in it like 25ft of fishing line, few hooks, few weights, matches, sling shot band for mounting to the handle, hand saw cable, toothpick and a bunch of other items that I can't remember right off hand. 
I guess what I am trying to find out here is what knife comes with the most items either in its handle OR in the sheath that the knife gets stored in but also don't want to spend a bunch of money since its his first knife of this style and I don't know how well he will take care of it yet. Can this be gotten for under $40-$50 or am I wanting to much for that kind of price?

If you can link me to anything you tell me about that would be great! Thanks guys!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

straight away Rambo style knives are weak, unless u spend big $$ and get a solid knife, it won't handle anywhere near the punishment of a full tang knife

if you want it just as a place to put some really small survival items (lucky to fit bugger all in that) just find a good leather smith to make a sheath for a good quality knife and to hold your gear, not tacticool but will work nicely


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Survival Knife

Amazon.com: SOG Specialty Knives & Tools E37T-K Seal Pup Elite Knife with Part-Serrated Fixed 4.85-Inch AUS-8 Steel Blade and GRN Handle, Kydex Sheath, Black TiNi: Home Improvement

^^^^My guy likes this one!^^^^


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

You can't go wrong with a good SOG knife. I would try to steer your son away from the Rambo style knives. They will all be week as they do not have a tang running through the handle. I had one right after the first Rambo movie came out and managed to break it the first week i had it. If he really wants one, get the cheap Harbor Freight knife. That way you are not out a lot of money when it fails.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Agree, with the harbor frieght, I dont know the age of your son, but for $17 he can beat the hell out of it. Would You want him to "risk his life with it?" No, but like you said, he, being a boy will probably loose or break it anyway. I know I have....


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

if you want a real survival knife then you could forget the Rambo style junk. they are props that would make you look cool, that is it. if you want something that you could take with you in the woods that would be really useful, get yourself a Becker BK9. I got mine this year and I was able to test it in the field. I was cutting and splitting wood with it. I was also able to use it to get me good tinder to start fire with. And then during the camping trip, someone used the knife to teach us how to effectively throw the knife. It took a lot of beating and abuse. The way it was being thrown around, I was sure that the tip or point would break off. After cleaning the mud off it, the knife looks as good as new and it remained sharp even after 3 days of abuse in the woods. you could find the knife from $70 to $90 on line and they are made in the USA


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ka-bar!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001H53Q6M?pc_redir=1398713124&robot_redir=1


----------



## gtpforever (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for the help so far by all of you. I completely understand what most of you are talking about for the through the tang kind of blades but this is a 12 year old here that pretty much doesn't take care of stuff at all. LOL! I guess what I am trying to do is get him exactly what he wants so that he can see that its not all its made out to be and not as good as it seems on TV. Guess its a he believes it if he see's it sort of thing. So I figure if I can find a cheap knife that is like those with all of the stuff stashed in the handle and he breaks it then he can see that things like that need to be made of quality. 
He is not going to be in a survival situation that I would not already be a part of so he isn't needing a $90 knife since he would be arrested for it here. LOL! I just need to find him something that does what he wants that I don't have to worry about losing money on if he breaks it or damages it detrimentally.

This is his first choice on what he wants.............
Amazon.com: Whetstone Cutlery Anchored Eagle Survival Knife With Sheath: Sports & Outdoors

Now I have told him that its mainly a gimmick sort of thing and not really something of quality that will last for ever and be unbreakable and his response to me was this........... I know but its cool and I could do so much with it at camping this summer. ROFL! So even tho this one is cheap what are your thoughts on this one???

As for the Harbor Freight one you guys speak of I might have to look into that cause I had no idea they even had a knife like that so I might take him there to see it in person.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

You will likely hate me for this, but if he's 12, wants cool but is likely to lose or destroy it, there is but one edged paradise for you to seek.

BUDK.com - Knives & Swords At The Lowest Prices! Shop 'till your heart is content.

Forgive me:grin:


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Casie said:


> Survival Knife
> 
> Amazon.com: SOG Specialty Knives & Tools E37T-K Seal Pup Elite Knife with Part-Serrated Fixed 4.85-Inch AUS-8 Steel Blade and GRN Handle, Kydex Sheath, Black TiNi: Home Improvement
> 
> ^^^^My guy likes this one!^^^^


Cassie, your guy has outstanding taste and great sense of value for the dollar. Did I mention I have the same one?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Do not forget--- safety, safety, safety.
Teach him to handle the knife properly.
If you don't know, find someone who does.
Knives are tools, they must be respected as such.
You don't want any injuries to him or anyone else.


----------



## gtpforever (May 1, 2014)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> You will likely hate me for this, but if he's 12, wants cool but is likely to lose or destroy it, there is but one edged paradise for you to seek.
> 
> BUDK.com - Knives & Swords At The Lowest Prices! Shop 'till your heart is content.
> 
> Forgive me:grin:


Now thats some interesting stuff in that link. I will have him look some of that over on there and see if he finds anything he likes. LOL!


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

My wife has such a knife. It is under the seat of the car. Was inexpensive.

Maybe she will come along and say something about it.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a Schrade extreme survival knife that I love. It's a full tang knife with very comfortable grip and great balance. It's a high carbon steel so it takes an edge really well.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

Actually I have two 'survival knives'. Both were bought at Harbor Freight. Cheap azz knives but the biggest has a 8 inch blade and the hilt is stuffed with everything from fishing line and sewing kit to a compas. The blade is heavy duty and has saw teeth on the back side of the blade. The smaller knife....now where did I put that knife....has the same features only has a 4 or 5 inch blade. The hilt is also stuffed with all sorts of goodies. We think the larger of the two could probably hold more goodies than it does if you pack it right.

The knife is made by Gordon.

8" Hunting/Survival Knife

Okay, it's not a Buck knife or a Kbar, but like a firearm, any one will do when you don't have any. I have had these knives for almost 10 years and they show no tarnish or rust. For under 10 bux, not bad.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not a knife expert at all but Son 1 is good with blades. Maybe he'll post about this. But since I'm here, I view knives as an inexpensive insurance policy that I carry in multiple locations.. Kind of like Otis the Drunk on Andy Griffith, Otis had his bottles hid all around! 

I got a Kershaw in my everyday carry backpack, I've got an inexpensive folding blade in my F150 console, I've got a KaBar in my main bag, I've got a couple of cheap sharp blades in my garage, workshop and junk drawer in the kitchen and laundry room and I've got a 30 + year old Buck that seems to follow me around wherever I go. 

When I sit down to watch NASCAR, Hockey, Football or Baseball on a lazy rainy day, I sharpen as many knives as I can find while I zone out to some sports. One Survival Knife? No such "tang" (HaHa) Get many. Son 1 has got some high dollar knives that I cannot pronounce so maybe he'll post.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The Mora companion is a good knife that won't break the budget. They are a good survival knife. If what you are looking for is quality on a budget.


----------

